# Commute jobs for Programmers/Developers in other countries



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm a Java programmer with 4 years experience and I live in Europe, however I have been curious about possible opportunities of working for international companies/projects as I want to see how things are with other countries and different working ways while continue living in The same country.

However, I can't seem to find anything aside of the freelance websites in which developers take in small jobs. I want to find something that rathers involve contracts, either temporary or long term. Anyone has any tips or accepted jobs from other companies from other countries to work remotely?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Learn Android. All the meetups I'm finding in Austin related to mobile phones, there's always someone looking for Android developers and also QA people. A lot of the companies are based out of California but they say they allow telecommuting. Granted Texas and California are in the USA so that makes it easier than someone working overseas. I'd definitely check out stuff for Android development since you already know Java and then go from there.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Learn Android. All the meetups I'm finding in Austin related to mobile phones, there's always someone looking for Android developers and also QA people. A lot of the companies are based out of California but they say they allow telecommuting. Granted Texas and California are in the USA so that makes it easier than someone working overseas. I'd definitely check out stuff for Android development since you already know Java and then go from there.


Thanks for the advice  although I'm looking for JEE development (namely web applications and portals), using JSF, EJB, JPA, Spring and Hibernate. I've been trying to find opportunities online to no avail, and many opportunities are more inclined to frontend (Javascript, CSS, HTML) and UI rather.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> Thanks for the advice  although I'm looking for JEE development (namely web applications and portals), using JSF, EJB, JPA, Spring and Hibernate. I've been trying to find opportunities online to no avail, and many opportunities are more inclined to frontend (Javascript, CSS, HTML) and UI rather.


Once I do get things rolling and if I need someone with your skillset, I'll keep you in mind. As of right now I don't have anything really going on but eventually I might.


----------



## Infosponge (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you considered volunteering in open source projects such as Mozilla, Drupal. There is also Open Hatch, a portal for open source volunteering projects. You may get contacts from different countries along the way volunteering.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Elephantinside said:


> Have you considered volunteering in open source projects such as Mozilla, Drupal. There is also Open Hatch, a portal for open source volunteering projects. You may get contacts from different countries along the way volunteering.


Thank you, I'm checking Open Hatch now.


----------

